# Hoy es el "Día del español"



## PACOALADROQUE

Hoy es le día de nuestro idioma.
Me acabo de enterar por la radio.

Saludos a todos los que hablamos esta lengua y a los que tratan de aprenderla.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Ah, ¿de veras? Tampoco lo sabía...


----------



## Saúl Ortega

¡Momentico...!  Según la güiquipedia, se celebra el 23 de abril...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Os dejo un enlace del Instituto Cervantes y pinchad el video:

http://www.eldiae.es/

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

La palabra "ganadora" (más votada) de este año... Querétaro... es muy bonita, pero no me parece muy afortunada. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ErOtto said:


> La palabra "ganadora" (más votada) de este año... Querétaro... es muy bonita, pero no me parece muy afortunada.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 ¿Por qué?

A mí siempre me ha gustado "ababol" en la segunda acepción del DRAE.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

PACOALADROQUE said:


> ¿Por qué?
> A mí siempre me ha gustado "ababol" en la segunda acepción del DRAE.


 
Sería una opción estupenda, igual que tejemaneje, intríngulis o soplapollas(que aparecen en el DRAE) o aguantacubatas, mileurista, etc. (que -todavía- no aparecen)... pero Querétaro es anterior al español en México.

Saludos
Er


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

¿Dónde está el Foro Celebraciones?

Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

PACOALADROQUE said:


> ¿Dónde está el Foro Celebraciones?
> 
> Saludos


Ya estas en él.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

fsabroso said:


> Ya estas en él.


 Gracias, pero como decían que habían movido el "post" me han despistado.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

PACOALADROQUE said:


> ...habían movido el "post"...


 
El *hilo*... que hoy es el Día del español. 

Por cierto, pienso que una de las palabras a tener en cuenta en este tipo de votaciones es *ayuntamiento*, porque es la única palabra española que tiene las cinco vocales más la *ye* (como se dice que se tiene que decir ahora ).

Saludos
Er


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ErOtto said:


> El *hilo*... que hoy es el Día del español.
> 
> Por cierto, pienso que una de las palabras a tener en cuenta en este tipo de votaciones es *ayuntamiento*, porque es la única palabra española que tiene las cinco vocales más la *ye* (como se dice que se tiene que decir ahora ).
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 Ya lo sé, pero lo puse entre comillas para que no apedrearan.

Un abrazo


----------



## ErOtto

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Ya lo sé, pero lo puse entre comillas para que no apedrearan.


 
¡Qué falsa modestia! ¡Que hoy es el Día del español! 

¡Qué lástima que no contribuya más gente con sus *palabros* favoritos! 
Por cierto... una de las mías (palabro, ¡genial! ... y aceptada por el DRAE ).


EDIT:

Una palabra que le gusta mucho a mi mujer y que considero muy simpática... *encegascarse* (aunque no aparezca en el DRAE).


Saludos
Er


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola:
Para mí la palabra favorita es *payasa*  
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Yo hoy escribí esto en un correo electrónico:



> Muchas gracias por el mensaje. Creo que lo de escanear la conferencia de  Rosenblat es una buena solución. Como te podrás imaginar, todavía nada. No digo  que no lo puedo creer porque Correos de Costa Rica pone a prueba mi capacidad de  sorprendimiento (ahí tenés una palabra que no recoge el DRAE) vez tras  vez.



¿Vale como candidata?

Feliz día a todos los hispanoparlantes y un saludo amistoso a todos aquellos que aprenden nuestra lengua.


----------



## ErOtto

robertopolaco said:


> Para mí la palabra favorita es *payasa*


 
¿Por la sonoridad? La pregunta va en serio, me interesa... especialmente de "no nativos" (calificativo que, por cierto, nunca me ha hecho mucha gracia).

Si es por la sonoridad, otras que también me gustan mucho por la misma razón son: *tocomocho *y* tejemaneje*.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Peterdg

A mí me gusta mucho "un matasuegras".

PD 
y también "un correveidile".


----------



## swift

Todo lo que tenga "ch", en especial si hay más de uno, y "ñ" me suena fantástico.

Enchocharse → ponerse chocho → descomponerse (costarriqueñismo)

Descorchar.

Añejo.

Ñato.

Sólo unos cuantos ejemplos.


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> ¿Vale como candidata?


 
Por supuesto que vale, swift. 

Indirectamente sí viene recogida en el DRAE:



> *-miento**.*
> (Del lat. _-mentum_).
> 
> *1. *suf. En los sustantivos verbales, suele significar 'acción y efecto'. Toma las formas *-amiento* e *-imiento.* _Debilitamiento, levantamiento._ _Atrevimiento, florecimiento._


 
Sorprendimiento: acción y efecto de sorprender. 
¿Sorprendido? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## ErOtto

Peterdg said:


> A mí me gusta mucho "un matasuegras".
> 
> PD
> y también "un correveidile".


 
Preciosas las dos.
Y siempre se aprende algo nuevo... la segunda, instintivamente, la hubiese escrito con *ye*... 




swift said:


> Ñato.


 
No la conocía... me gusta. 

Esta también te gustará... *ñoño*. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## swift

Descascarar me gusta menos que descarapelar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un amigo mío usa una palabra que me encanta:* triquimaña,* un híbrido de triquiñuela y artimaña.


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko said:


> Un amigo mío usa una palabra que me encanta:* triquimaña,* un híbrido de triquiñuela y artimaña.


 
Con las triquimañas se engatusa a los tontolabas y los pagafantas, ¿no?


----------



## Namarne

A mí siempre me gustó la palabra _ceniza_, no sé por qué. Y las de algunos arbustos, como _mirto_, _brezo _o _endrino_. 
(Había algún hilo sobre el tema en el Culture Café). 
Y aún llego a tiempo de las felicitaciones, por poquito. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sowka

Hola y felicitaciones 

A mí me gusta la palabra "esdrújula" porque es un ejemplo de sí mismo.


----------



## Pinairun

En el día E, me quedo con "jitanjáfora".
El resto del año me encanta "abedul".


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¡Momentico...!  Según la güiquipedia, se celebra el 23 de abril...


----------



## Magnalp

Según la página que ha dado La Droque, este día se celebra el sábado más cercano al solsticio de verano (21 de junio), que es precisamente hoy (que hasta que no salga el sol no es domingo (¡feliz día a todos los que aquí son padres!)): _Quiénes somos_.

*¡Feliz día del español!*


----------



## The Traveler

Ya sé que el Día del Español ha terminado, pero acabo de ver este hilo y me han entrado ganas de decir que es un placer poder hablar esta lengua que es hablada en un sinfín de países y cuya riqueza es inmensa. 

¡Feliz día del *Español *y hasta el año que viene!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Muchas aunque retrasadas felicidades (ni idea de esta celebración en junio).

Mi palabra: *cacaseno.* La aprendí de Vargas Llosa y estoy deseando poder llamárselo a alguien...

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

maidinbedlam said:


> Muchas aunque retrasadas felicidades (ni idea de esta celebración en junio).
> 
> Mi palabra: *cacaseno.* La aprendí de Vargas Llosa y estoy deseando poder llamárselo a alguien...
> 
> Saludos


 
Qué hermosa palabra, Mai. Llámamelo a mí... Yo la aprendí de Jaime Gil de Biedma.

http://www.palabravirtual.com/index.php?ir=ver_voz1.php&wid=49&p=Jaime%20Gil%20de%20Biedma&t=Contra%20Jaime%20Gil%20de%20Biedma


----------



## maidinbedlam

Lurrezko said:


> Qué hermosa palabra, Mai. Llámamelo a mí..


Nunca, querido Lu;¡pues no habrá necios en el mundo!

Soberbio el poema


----------



## cbrena

_Cuchara* jarreña*_. Hay que ser extremeño para usarla y español para poder pronunciarla, pero es tan sonora... Desaparecerá antes de que la RAE la admita.


----------



## robertopolaco

ErOtto said:


> ¿Por la sonoridad? La pregunta va en serio, me interesa... especialmente de "no nativos" (calificativo que, por cierto, nunca me ha hecho mucha gracia).
> 
> Si es por la sonoridad, otras que también me gustan mucho por la misma razón son: *tocomocho *y* tejemaneje*.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 Hola ErOtto:
Sí, también por la sonoridad pero también por el género femenino. En mi lengua no hay equivalente a "payasa", sólo a "payaso". Y me encantan las expresiones como: "No seas payasa", o "No hagas payasadas".
Un saludo cordial


----------



## Csalrais

Mi palabra favorita ha sido siempre *susurro*. En mi opinión, pocas veces se conjugan tan adecuadamente pronunciación y significado. Y lo que aprendí en estos foros lo pude comprobar trabajando con turistas:muchos se quedan fascinados con la palabra *mariposa* (y todavía no sé la razón).

Y un añadido para una palabra de la que me enamoré cuando la leí en la traducción al español del Silmarillion, *égida*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Csalrais said:


> Mi palabra favorita ha sido siempre *susurro*. En mi opinión, pocas veces se conjugan tan adecuadamente pronunciación y significado.



*Bisbiseo* tampoco es manca...


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> *Bisbiseo* tampoco es manca...


* Ronroneo* tampoco es manca en sonoridad...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> A mí siempre me gustó la palabra _ceniza_


¡No me seas cenizo!
A mí me gusta _guijarro_. (Y llego tarde yo también).


----------



## The Traveler

Creo que _sueño_ y _anhelo_ también podrían ser candidatas aptas, ¿no?  Me gustan sus melodías sonoras (la "ñ" y la "h" intercalada les proporcionan un gran carácter) y el profundo significado que connotan...


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, y felicitaciones a todos los hablantes de español. Como decía Saussure:

_La Lengua es en cada instante tarea de todo el mundo._

Afortunadamente me siento absolutamente incapaz de consignar mi palabra española favorita, por la agradable razón de que no la tengo. Me encantan todas las palabras, mientras estén bien escritas. Por supuesto, algunas suenan mejor que otras, y algunos significados afean un poco hasta a las palabras más rimbombantes, pero de todas formas, la lista de mis preferidas sería demasiado larga, interminable, como para pretender confeccionarla sin crear un diccionario.


----------

